# Warning: Virus



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Not exactly food related, but an important public service announcement.

Having been a victim of an obscure computer virus 2 months ago, I feel I should share the following with you. This email came from a reliable source. Please take care. If you do not have a current anti-virus software, GET ONE!
---------------------------


IMPORTANT - If you receive an email with the subject containing Here you
have, ;o) OR containing Hi: Check This! In the Body of the message,
DELETE IT IMMEDIATELY! It will have an attachment DO NOT DOUBLE-CLICK OR
RUN THIS ATTACHMENT! If you do, it will infect your system!
Attachment: AnnaKournikova.jpg.vbs

Virus Name: AnnaKournikova.jpg.vbs


Risk Assessment: High Risk

Virus Characteristics
It spreads by email when the document is opened.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

without demeaning anybody, the most blatant viruses usually have the "VBS" file attachment identifier. If you can see this in any e mail as a attachment - flush the bugger.

It may just save you a format or down time.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am with Nick on this one. *Any time you receive and attachment with a .vbs (visual basic script) extension do not open it. Instead delete it immediately and contact the person you received it from.*

It is good to get into the habit of always saving attachements to your hard drive, then scanning them with an antivirus software such as Norton or McAffee. Always keep you antivirus software updated.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

When I got hit it was from a coworker and the attachment was an Excel file. I should have known because the icon on the bottom of the email looked different. Of course I opened it, and it was blank. Still have proverbial scars from hitting myself over the head with that one!


----------

